# Antique Pocket Watch



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)

My paternal grandfather's pocket watch from the beginning of the twentieth century.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2015)

Watch movement


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful shots dpc


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2015)

meywd said:


> Beautiful shots dpc




Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2015)

This watch has some interesting features.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2015)

AlanF said:


> This watch has some interesting features.




Very nice! Do you know the story behind the engraving?


----------



## zim (Sep 11, 2015)

Wait that's not THEE John Brown as in Queen Victoria's John Brown!!! ???


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2015)

dpc said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > This watch has some interesting features.
> ...



http://www.queenvictoriaonline.com/Assassination-Attempts-on-Queen-Victoria.html

"Arthur O'Connor

In February, 1872, when about to alight from her carriage after a drive, a youth rushed at the Queen with a paper in one hand and a pistol in the other. The Queen's attendant, John Brown, seized the lad, who as usual, was found to be not quite right in his mind. Arthur O'Connor (for this was his name) was an Irish boy of about seventeen who had brooded over his country's wrongs till he fancied he could do some good by making Her Majesty read a petition he had drawn up on behalf of the Fenians. He had accordingly climbed over the railings to carry out the project which John Brown so promptly interrupted. But his damaged pistol was found to have no ball in it. Public indignation was strongly expressed on the occasion, and the culprit was soon put under care suited to his mental condition. The Queen had already been on the point of issuing medals to domestics who had served her long and faithfully, and so now John Brown had the first gold medal and an annuity of twenty-five pounds."


----------

